# Portability: laptops vs desktops



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 30, 2013)

Need some advice on editing images on the fly.

My current workflow includes downloading images to my Dell desktop and edit those with PS CS6 among other programs. I either print at home on my Epson 3800 or send out for larger prints, canvas prints, etc or quicko-cheapo small prints from Costco.

My question is this: I'd like to make this workflow portable and stay within the windows platform if possible. I've got a MacBook Pro 13" but it is not optimized for large files and I'm not completely comfortable with mac platforms, my own learning curve is at fault. 

*Oh, : the question: What type of laptop would you recommend to run CS6 that is windows based? Or other laptop that is designed for this type of work?*

I'm quite sure this has been discussed before numerous times and if you can lead this horse to water, I'll drink.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## m (Jul 30, 2013)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> I've got a MacBook Pro 13" but it is not optimized for large files and I'm not completely comfortable with mac platforms, my own learning curve is at fault.



What does "not optimized for large files" mean?
Do you mean the screen size?

You should be able run Windows on it.


----------



## squarebox (Jul 30, 2013)

Just run bootcamp on your Mac which will just run windows for you. 

I assume you are referring to speed when you say it doesn't handle large files. You could either buy a new laptop, knowing that the thinner the laptop, the less performance it will have. 

If you want to keep your current laptop, I would recommend upgrading to a SSD harddrive if you haven't already and upping your RAM.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 30, 2013)

m said:


> MARKOE PHOTOE said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a MacBook Pro 13" but it is not optimized for large files and I'm not completely comfortable with mac platforms, my own learning curve is at fault.
> ...



Sorry, I meant screen size is too small for my comfort, not enough RAM (which is cheap) and has limits on MBP and the processing is much slower on MBP which is why I'm considering jumping platforms back to a laptop PC.


----------



## Niterider (Jul 30, 2013)

In September, Lenovo is releasing their revamped line of thinkpads. Look at the 15.6" T540 or W540 (not yet announced). Make sure to install (yourself, or you will pay a fortune) a mSata ssd drive and a sata ssd drive in the 2.5" bay. 120gb for the boot and program drive and the other size depends on your needs. 

Or wait on the second solid state drive. With tech like this: http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/18/samsung-enterprise-ssd-NVMe-XS1715/  solid state capacity and speed are rapidly progressing. 

This is the 14" version of the new line. 
http://shop.lenovo.com/il/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t440s/

I have yet to come across any laptop larget than 15.6" that I have liked.


----------



## bycostello (Jul 30, 2013)

for graphics... the biggest of everything....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2013)

Most of the laptops will run photoshop, not as fast as a desktop because they are power limited.

The issue is the screen. Almost all of the laptop screens are horrible for image editing. You will want to use a external monitor instead. Once again, power usage is a big factor. The new Apple laptops have a big advantage with the screen.
You can get CS6 for a mac, and likely sell your CS6 for windows for a net profit, or run a emulator.

Otherwise, I'd take the advice of the person who suggested waiting for a Lenovo W540 (if it ever actually happens), and separately purchasing / installing a minimum 256GB m-sata drive for programs, boot, and lightroom catalog (if you ever plan to use Lightroom). A 1 TB drive for a main drive is also a good choice if you plan to store a lot of raw images on the laptop. Crucial has a 960GB SSD for a low price.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 30, 2013)

You can use bootcamp to build a windows partition on your macbook. No need to purchase another laptop and install Win7.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Crucial has a 960GB SSD for a low price.



Just put one in my 17" MBP - plenty of storage, and a significant performance boost!


----------



## Niterider (Jul 31, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Most of the laptops will run photoshop, not as fast as a desktop because they are power limited.
> 
> The issue is the screen. *Almost all of the laptop screens are horrible for image editing*. You will want to use a external monitor instead. Once again, power usage is a big factor. The new Apple laptops have a big advantage with the screen.
> You can get CS6 for a mac, and likely sell your CS6 for windows for a net profit, or run a emulator.
> ...



I am interested to see how the screens on the new lenovo T440s perform. They are supposedly IPS.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2013)

There are two companies that make very high end workstation/desktop replacements Dell (Precision line) and Lenovo. Both have excellent screens, power, and are often customisable. But, as with a camera, if you want the best, then be prepared to pay.

Definitely wait at least a couple or more months until the latest Haswell models hit the shops.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Jul 31, 2013)

In addition to Dell and Lenova workstations, you might also want to check out HP. I bought an HP 17" Elitebook back in '09 with a "dreamcolor" screen that's pretty functional to this day....


----------



## dirtcastle (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm on my 2nd MBP 17". IMO, it's got the best laptop display on the market. And it is a strong performer when the parts are maxed-out. I feel like anything less than 17" for image editing is not sufficient, considering that your image preview will be nested in the middle of a controls-heavy UI such as Lightroom or Aperture.

I run Parallels on my MBP and it works okay. It's not an amazing or seamless experience, but it gets the job done. It works.


----------



## gecko (Jul 31, 2013)

hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> In addition to Dell and Lenova workstations, you might also want to check out HP. I bought an HP 17" Elitebook back in '09 with a "dreamcolor" screen that's pretty functional to this day....



They don't make laptops with this screen anymore. :'(

I've been looking for a laptop for image editing on the road - I've given up.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a octo core 2.8ghz 2008 mac pro wih 10gbs ram 8tb and a 128gb SSD and a 2013 11" macbook air 1.7ghz 8gb ram and 500gb SSD that I use for editing.

I have found the macbook air so fast that the mac pro hasn't had a look in. It is geek benching at 9000, write times are 572.6mb/s and read 725.2. I haven't found the screen size a problem either, its a brilliant little machine.

My pro benches at around 12000 but the SSD speed is well down as it only runs SATA II.

Both machines are fantastic for editing. i do a lot of location photography so the Air is fantastic.


----------



## symmar22 (Jul 31, 2013)

+1 for Lenovo, although I am afraid no brand will offer you a really decent screen for photo editing on a laptop. Very few brand dare to put a good IPS or VA type on a laptop, 98% of the market are low end TN screens, most of the time hidden behind an awful mirroring glass. 

I vote for Lenovo, since mine never let me down, I had 4 of them, they are highly upgradable and the maintenance is a dream. Plus it's one of the brands that still offers matte screens. If you want power, their W530 (or future w540) workstations offer quad core CPUs, up to 32Gb RAM, full HD 15.6"matte screens with integrated calibration, powerful graphics with 2gb RAM, you can even replace the DVD with a second hard drive or SSD. They can be configured to fit your dreams and are in fact more powerful than lots of people desktops.


----------

